# 16 december, TODAYS THE DAY



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Well I'm pretty sure Elle should have her results back now, will I think she said they would be back today, just wondering if she's had them back :2thumb::whistling2:


joel


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

shhhh i think your supposed to have forgotten.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought MI6 had sorted this out, thats what they said when they put the bright light in my eyes! :whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

, Well it would have been me to bring this up


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

eh? :?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Tops said:


> shhhh i think your supposed to have forgotten.


and carried on as normal just like nothing ever happened...


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

At the risk of offending someone (and what else is new..) do we really CARE what the "results" were? They can say whatever they want, I won't be believing them anyway. This whole debacle has been a disgrace.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

what we talkin about here?! :?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Mez said:


> At the risk of offending someone (and what else is new..) do we really CARE what the "results" were? They can say whatever they want, I won't be believing them anyway. This whole debacle has been a disgrace.


:no1::2thumb:


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

what the heck!? whats this all about?


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

just to clear this up im not the person in question so please stop with the pm's 

my name is elle but im not the elle who started all this crap


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> just to clear this up im not the person in question so please stop with the pm's
> 
> my name is elle but im not the elle who started all this crap


oh dear lol. ouch.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

will somebody please explain..lol :?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

elle1331 said:


> just to clear this up im not the person in question so please stop with the pm's
> 
> my name is elle but im not the elle who started all this crap


The Elle in question is Montage Morphs and PMing wont make the blindest bit of difference, if she was going to do it she'd have done it by now.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Aww Elle  they picking on u hun 
Back off u lot its not her they are talking about its as casey said montage:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Faith said:


> Aww Elle  they picking on u hun
> Back off u lot its not her they are talking about its as casey said montage:Na_Na_Na_Na:


its fine all pm's have been deleted and i hope they now think before they just randomly pm somebody and expect them to be the person who lives 100s of miles away from where all the crap happened, silly bloody people :cussing::cussing:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

elle1331 said:


> its fine all pm's have been deleted and i hope they now think before they just randomly pm somebody and expect them to be the person who lives 100s of miles away from where all the crap happened, silly bloody people :cussing::cussing:


 

Aye fair old bit of water between you :lol2:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Aye fair old bit of water between you :lol2:


aye i know lol lol ohhh well they will realise now that im not the person that was involved in all that went on


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> aye i know lol lol ohhh well they will realise now that im not the person that was involved in all that went on


no hun considering u live in a different bloody country!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

whats happened? :?


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

shhhh matty, if you dont know already BELEIVE me you dont want to know :lol2: 

tiz the season to be jolly tra la la la laaaaa..... la la la laaa

*This message will self destruct in 3 minutes*


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lol, please..? :


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

It's all about............sorry phone call gotta go


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

I highly dount were gonna find out, i dont see the point in asking!


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

i bet its nothing... the thread was just started to make people rip there hair out in frustration...:crazy: lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

reaper1 said:


> i bet its nothing... the thread was just started to make people rip there hair out in frustration...:crazy: lol


Actually it relates to these threads. Ill let you read them for yourself.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/68042-paramyxovirus-outbreak.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/73842-virus-results.html


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

matty read

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/73842-virus-results.html

can't find the original thread :? dunno if its been deleted, but that should at least explain to you what this thread is about


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ah nvm..tops you got those bookmarked or something? lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> ah nvm..tops you got those bookmarked or something? lol


nope. the search facility ^ and the word 'virus' helped :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

smart a*** i only found the second as i searched for captaincaveman as i remember he started the second thread..i'm a forum noob  *hangs head in shame*


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i'm not thaty bothered now ive read the thread. was only arsed cause i tohught i'd see some pics of snakes


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

didn;t understand..so im staying out of it lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Information has been posted on cornsnakes.com


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Why wasnt the original post posted on cornsnakes.com instead of here? grrrrr


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Information has been posted on cornsnakes.com


 link?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

your_only_nightmare said:


> link?


 
add a www. in front of it!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

i think he meant to the direct thread considering its a large forum lol

[edit] Taken a turn for the worst. I need help/advice.. - Page 51 - CornSnakes.com Forums scroll to the bottom of the page for the initial autopsy report


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd like to suggest that she is banned from these forums. 
The amount of upset she has caused would have had any other member banned a hundred times over in any other circumstance.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

great, so she let a bunch of (mainly) americans know..but left the biggest UK online herp community in the dark.

And it turns out it was pneumonia..which is (basically) what an "RI" develops into if it turns fatal.

I think the pair of them should be banned.

Mason


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

upset caused yes, mass hysteria caused yes. but banned? I'm not sure...

she made a mistake so did lynne, and lynne at the very least has been sincerely apologetic about the trouble she caused... by suggesting they're banned are you not suggesting peopl can be banned for making mistakes? Or is it more her attitude with the other half gettin involved, that u feel deserves a ban?

If we all got banned for making mistakes..there would be no keepers left on here, none of us are whiter than white. And somewhere along the lines we've all made mistakes..yes hers caused uproar..there has been a lot of faffing about when worried keepers wanted results..but i'm not sure that it constitutes a ban.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry, i should have made it clear.

As far as i am concerned Lynne got caught up in somebody elses problem. This happens, we all live and learn.

The one i think should be banned is "Tula Montage" or what ever her name is.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

montage morphs on this forum hun


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Sorry, i should have made it clear.
> 
> As far as i am concerned Lynne got caught up in somebody elses problem. This happens, we all live and learn.
> 
> The one i think should be banned is "Tula Montage" or what ever her name is.


i Think your right.


----------

